# Another "How to improve my form" thread



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Some things could be improved on.

Head is tilted into the string. Head should be straight in line with the spine.

Both hands look like they have a lot of muscle-tension. They should be completely relaxed.

Bow-hand is straight up and down... a lot of palm on the grip. Rotate the bottom of the hand away from the bow.

Bow-arm elbow is locked... bend it until it just, barely unlocks.

Stance will be more stabile if the feet were a little father apart.

Wrist sling looks way too tight. That will create tension on the grip.

Bow string is a long way from the end of the nose... which, usually would indicate that the draw length needs to be shorter, but
if the arm was bent just a touch... and the anchor was a little lower... it may take care of itself. 
The anchor being up on the side of the cheekbone could be the reason the head needs to be leaned over to look through the peep.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

hint...you never "hold a bow in front of you. Just place it out there, the tension between the riser and string pressure will hold the bow in front of you. How and where where you "place you hand on the grip is critical to accurate/consistent shooting. 

Imagine with an extended arm, you're placing a wine glass on to a glass shelf. YOu'll gently hold the stem and gently set the glass down. That light pressure you have on the stem is similar to the tension that should be in your hand when placing the bow in front of you. This creats a soft thumb heal (pad) that allows you to get good solid bone contact on the riser. 

lay your thumb against your fingers...that line created between the thumb and fingers points to your thumb joint. This line is what goes in the middle of the grip.



"string to nose"...only if the bow/shooter combination is right. On shorter ATA bows (sub 38" or so), the string anlge isn't conducive to nose on the string....maybe only lips--- get a kisser button tied in...can use string, actual kisser- your choice


----------

